# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Metrojunakuvia 11.6.2016

## Rattivaunu

11.6.2016 erikoisuuksista onkin asiaa havaintoketjussa. Kahden kameran avulla taltioin *päivän näkymiä*. Jo paikan päällä huomasin joitakin kuvia ottaessani, että taustalla Junatien sillalla näkyy muutakin raideliikennettä. Kuvaston ensimmäiseen kuvaan pujahti M301:n lisäksi jokin Artic-vaunuista. Sen huomasin vasta kotona kuvia lajitellessani.

----------

